# installing sound



## dagnarble (Mar 23, 2010)

I am waiting for my Spectrum Climax to arrive. It has DCC but no sound . Is the sound installation a plug and play. If I can find a place to put it??


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

What gauge are you running??
If HO.....you might want to consider putting the sound card in the tender, rather than the loco body itself....this seems to be SOP for mfgrs. that provide "Sound Ready" steam locos....

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, with steam locos there's usually plenty of space in the tender for a speaker, so don't worry. Put it in an enclosure for best results.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Yes, with steam locos there's usually plenty of space in the tender for a speaker, so don't worry. Put it in an enclosure for best results.


You do know what a Climax looks like right ? 

Mark.


----------



## dagnarble (Mar 23, 2010)

The climax is a three truck so there may be room in the back end. They did have one with sound awhile back, maybe someone has one and can let us know where the speaker is stored. If the decoder is in the main body ,wiring to the back truck for the speaker could leave a lot of wire showing.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Your job just became a lot easier if you got the three-truck version. Your decoder will go in the water tank and you can fit a mini-oval speaker in the fuel bunker. Would just require two wires between the fuel bunker and the water tank. 

It "will" all fit in just the water tank, but it's a really tight squeeze and you might have to compromise on speaker size.

Mark.


----------



## dagnarble (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Mark


----------

